
Why the media is unable to report on a case that has generated huge interest - vertis
https://www.theage.com.au/national/victoria/why-the-media-is-unable-to-report-on-a-case-that-has-generated-huge-interest-online-20181212-p50lta.html
======
vertis
The Age is lamenting not being able to talk about a case because it's under a
supression order due to a second trial in March. However other entities not
bound by the supression order including overseas papers and twitter have made
this somewhat meaningless.

I can't help but wonder what the solution is to the "twitter prejudicing
juries" problem.

------
joe_hills
Interestingly, Wikipedia editors also don't seem sure how best to deal with
this suppression order. Here's the talk page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:George_Pell#Rumours_of_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:George_Pell#Rumours_of_conviction)

